

ForgeJS launches first full stack JavaScript development school in Seattle - eastridge
http://forgejs.com

======
crabasa
This is an interesting take on "full stack" JavaScript:

* Advanced JS (core JS concepts I'm sure) * Node.js (server-side) * Backbone (client-side)

Are there any other organizations focusing on this kind of training? The
closest I could find was Bocoup[1], which is based in Boston. Most others
bootcamps tend to be focused on Rails.

[1] <http://training.bocoup.com>

~~~
vaprem911
Site looks pretty, but is this the 1st time you are offering this class?
Feedback about content quality and from past attendees would be helpful. I've
been burned in the past in SF at Codeacademy where they promised the moon and
delivered little.

Also, is $ 550 for just 1 weekend, or for all 3? And the duration? from when
to when on each day?

Thank you. ~Preem

~~~
eastridge
Hi Preem, this is Ryan one of the mentors at Forge. $550 is just for one
weekend. This is our first go round at the workshops in this format. I've
taught similar material internally for some corporations and Colin (my primary
collaborator on this project) has been teaching JS for several years full
time. We aren't totally green but this is a new venture.

What specific workshop or class did you feel you got burned on? I wasn't aware
Codecademy offered offline courses.

~ Ryan

------
jspaur
Good to see this sort of thing picking up in Seattle. The Hub is a great space
(of which we're members). To anyone going to these, ping me (contact info in
profile), and your first beer is on TryPaper (we have nothing to do with this
event but love meeting fellow hackers!)

~~~
xxpor
I thought the hub was a questionable name. I think most people think of the
Husky Union Building when they hear hub.

~~~
jspaur
If you're from the area I could see that. I'm pretty confident the Hub Seattle
is part of a larger network: <http://www.the-hub.net/>

